# Trinity River meat run



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

Caught these last night.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Good eating there,


Good fishing to all!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice catch..RR ,TL,Jug??? Thx for post... just curious


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*report*

Rod and real using shad. Free-lining and cork. couldn't catch a fish on bottom. under lights.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Trinity River Blues*

look's like you found my spot....LOL......good job


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Smoked em! Sure miss trinity river and marsh catfishing..


----------



## austin2989 (May 1, 2014)

Nice job man!!! You better have your filet job down to a science lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

